# Bruvelo, another kickstarter Coffee Machine



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I did a bit of a roll eye when I first saw this "Oh yet another Kickstarter coffee maker". But then I watched the video and got suckered in... seriously close to backing this, but coffee machines haven't fared well in terms of meeting their dates so far on KS.

Love the idea of profiles for certain beans that are stored in your smartphone, something I have thought would be great for things like the vesuvius.

It also looks really nice, great design, loving the exposed element. I'm sure the grinder is lacking but its less of a major issue for brewed.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1003294547/bruvelo-smart-wifi-connected-pour-over-coffee-brew

What does the forum think? Would be a £280 landed cost in the UK.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They always sound amazing on video. Looks like a 21st Century version of a teasmade!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, I am backing a very ambitious wireless Earphone project that I wonder if it will ever pack the features it claims.

Very tempted by this tho, it seems to have all the right ideas at least.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

was just looking at this myself. $375 seems a bit much for me as it untested as of yet and im not a big filter drinker


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks good but what are the dimensions?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You cant beat manual pour over!

if a machine comes along that does, then ill eat my filters!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Part of what tempts me is that I have never taken the time to really learn how to make a good coffee brew, I'm sure its simple with a bit of time spent learning but I have always favours the flavours of an espresso based coffee, and just make do with my very average aeropress attempts when on the go.

This has the allure of a B2C espresso machine in how automated the whole thing is, but as froggy says I'm sure the best way to go about it is to do it by hand. I really need to try some good pour over from a coffee place in manchester.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

$425 shipped to the UK ....

So £270 ish plus any potential import and taxes


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> $425 shipped to the UK ....
> 
> So £270 ish plus any potential import and taxes


$375 with the Realy Early International bird, of which there are just under 50 left. I put it through the import duty calculator online to get the £280 figure.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Aploz I stand corrected , still more than I would want to chuck at a kickstarter project given the issues with the ZPM and the recent updates from invergo ..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Aploz I stand corrected , still more than I would want to chuck at a kickstarter project given the issues with the ZPM and the recent updates from invergo ..


Exactly my reservations. This is all existing tech on the other hand unlike ZPM, but a novel combination of. The most complex part is going to be their internal computer and android companion app.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's also a point that this machine has a single exit point for the hot water, something the Invergo claims to be a key point in a bad brew, and indeed a manual pourover always pours over the whole bed of coffee.

Would those who do brewed on a regular basis say that is a major concern? Or does the initial blooming distribute the water evenly enough?

Edit: ignore all that, I had the exit spout into the coffee cup in my minds eye, a re-watch of the video shows the water being sprayed across the whole bed.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Stick a raspberry in it, shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Exactly my reservations. This is all existing tech on the other hand unlike ZPM, but a novel combination of. The most complex part is going to be their internal computer and android companion app.


It's often whether they have or are raising enough money for a production run

Or whether like invergo ,the kickstarter money was used as seed money and they have now gone off to raise £300000 more before it happens ( they didn't qualify this at the time )

If I loose £50 on kickstarter via invergo , it's ok I'll put it down to experience

Although the latest update suggests a refund if monies aren't raised .

£250-300 I'd stomach less easily .......


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Some nice features but I think its over engineered a solution to a problem that doesnt exist

I dont think this would draw the pod brigade away from their machines and it seems a bit too B2C for the coffee enthusiast

Struggling to see the target market and the volume sales for an expensive, ugly coffee brewer


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is certainly a more elegant solution , if not cheaper ...

Plus no idea how it works etc, just like the look of it

http://sprudge.com/ratio-brewer.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

working dog said:


> Some nice features but I think its over engineered a solution to a problem that doesnt exist
> 
> I dont think this would draw the pod brigade away from their machines and it seems a bit too B2C for the coffee enthusiast
> 
> Struggling to see the target market and the volume sales for an expensive, ugly coffee brewer


I think there is most definitely a market for it. If you compare it to the B2C market of the espresso machines then it would exist for a similar segment. I also think its a rather elegant design, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that!

And that is a beautiful piece of kit Boots, also a bit expensive.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

For the nespresso / B2C type user, I can see the majority buying a russel hobbs type coffee brewer and using supermarket ground coffee, saving a few hundred quid over a machine with features that they will probably not use

Aesthetics are subjective but put this one up against the link that Boots posted and theres no contest for me.

I quite enjoy the ritual of hand grinding and brewing a V60 coffee which would be lost with this machine. Add to that, its another lump of 'coffee stuff' that would sit in the kitchen. Dont think the Mrs would be too impressed


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

working dog said:


> For the nespresso / B2C type user, I can see the majority buying a russel hobbs type coffee brewer and using supermarket ground coffee, saving a few hundred quid over a machine with features that they will probably not use
> 
> Aesthetics are subjective but put this one up against the link that Boots posted and theres no contest for me.
> 
> I quite enjoy the ritual of hand grinding and brewing a V60 coffee which would be lost with this machine. Add to that, its another lump of 'coffee stuff' that would sit in the kitchen. Dont think the Mrs would be too impressed


I guess the market will test the audience for it, personally if it makes a good cuppa then I can see it taking off. B2C machines run into the thousands at the higher end!

The thing boots posted is a beauty, no doubt about it. But if comparing this to a black russell hobs piece of plastic tak then this is the clear winner!

I have talked myself out of backing as I am meant to be saving for a 3d printer. I will be interested to see how it fares amongst the coffee community when its comes out.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bruvelo is a pourover brewer with a built in grinder & custom water filters.

You're stuck with the grinder. Subtract the price of a reasonable quality brew grinder, what are you now paying for the brewer?

What happens if you can't get the water filters, the filters can't change the properties of the water anyway.

It's not clear how the Bruvelo self adjusts to correct yield when changing dose weights.

A photo of a refractometer & a paper brew chart doesn't inspire confidence.

1.15%TDS to 1.55%TDS is not a reasonable target range without more info...you could train a monkey to do better, for a given grind & ratio.

I wouldn't normally air my reservations, but after the Invergo debacle (I wish I'd spoken out about obviously fabricated "test/accreditation/tech results" at the time) but I think the waters have been muddied for anyone trying to sell & make claims for a quality automated brewer, without utilising knowledgeable beta testers, or obtaining proper accreditation.

The focus on fresh grinding is a good thing, and a built in grinder (if a known quantity) cool for those that wouldn't otherwise spring for a grinder over using preground, but I'm not sure we're the target market.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

majnu said:


> Looks good but what are the dimensions?


Had a response:



> *Dustin Sell* says:Hello Majnu! I *just* got a similar message about that height as well! (Also someone in a house in Washington DC said the same thing). I'm going to see what I can do about this.
> 
> But with that said it's currently:
> 
> ...


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

This looks really nice, I like how much work has already gone into it. I don't see anything about voltages for the International buyers though (unless I missed that) maybe it is built to work with the usual 110-220? It is not a bad price considering the features and equipment on board I suppose.

*Edit* someone else asked the Q about the voltage and they have designed it with different voltages and components in mind already apparently. Is just a matter of getting it through the relevant conformity checks after the US ones are complete.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

54 hours to go and around $22,000 needed. Did anyone back this?


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

I have, really want one as well... Hoping it makes it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dougie todd said:


> I have, really want one as well... Hoping it makes it.


I dunno Dougie...too many Crowdfunding disappointments in the coffee arena...I get a little sceptical now.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah and games that have dropped features etc... I like the way he has gone about working on it etc... But fortunately I haven't invested in anything else. I see that this will be the reason that it hasn't made more, if so many have messed up before.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

It didn't look as he was going to meet his goal so was cancelled.



> Hey everyone! I appreciate the incredible support! And Chris, *I wish* I could lower it to $135K. Unfortunately KS won't let me change that at this point though.
> 
> As you know, there's been a lot going on behind the scenes and I'm uploading a pretty important Update right now as a matter of fact.. so keep an eye out for that here in a few minutes.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Sound decision, he didn't cancel because it wasn't going to meet the goal, he said the margins were not going to be right and the risk too great to backers so he is working more on his own money then coming back with a better campaign with less risk etc... It seems he is very close to having a fully fledged machine though. He doesn't want to end up like other coffee projects and he isn't going to change things to suit backers which would compromise the project. He seems to be very sure of how he needs things to go so as it's a success and a proper long term business. He put a video update up just before the campaign closed


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

I just wish the styling had more finesse, it was just too boxy looking. Looking forward to his update in a couple of months. I guess he tested the market using kickstarter which imo was a successful marketing, PR tool.

If the margin wasn't right can we expect this to be more expensive if he decides to sell through his website through gained exposure?


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

I would imagine, although personally I loved the look but these things are subjective


----------

